# what is your most challenging thing about knitting?



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm working on producing a number of articles on 'knitting challenges' and would love to hear from KPers what specific parts of knitting have given you the most challenge or difficulty. Which techniques did you have to work the hardest to learn? 

Looking forward to reading your posts!


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

I would have to say either increasing or decreasing and being asked to maintain the pattern while doing this. I usually just give up!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Finding the time to knit. After that, keeping my place in complex patterns. Stitch markers and row counters and post its on the pattern itself help with this.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Lace knitting. I can do simple patterns where the Ktog and YO's are just on the knit row and the second row is all pearl, but let it get complicated with Ktog and YO's on two or more consecutive rows and I'm done. :-(


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I was surprised by this question and want to see, what other people confused with !.. I taught myself to knit and crochet from books, so I have no any difficulties in anything ! Thank you for asking and you have a great day !


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

I finally learned to knit lace, etc. from a graph. Avoided it for years and recently "took the bull by the horns" and after much frogging and reading the directions over and over it finally clicked. One more challenge down, what next???


----------



## Perfectlypinned (Jun 22, 2015)

Finding really nice but affordable yarns is a pretty big challenge. It seems crazy that it costs twice as much to make a piece than buying something in the store. Wanting quality yarns often means spending upwards of $75-100 for a sweater (which I won't do) - or more . I've learned to watch the Knit Picks and other online sales, eBay & Etsy for bits from someone else's stash, and am beginning to consider buying e.g. cold spun linen yarns or wools & alpaca from overseas (but the waiting is awful!). Michael's and Joann's are great when they have a sale, especially for acrylic yarns (I don't shop Hobby Lobby any more). It's just hard when I go to the LYS, find things I love and then find they are 3 times what I can afford.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

ElyseKnox said:


> I'm working on producing a number of articles on 'knitting challenges' and would love to hear from KPers what specific parts of knitting have given you the most challenge or difficulty. Which techniques did you have to work the hardest to learn?
> 
> Looking forward to reading your posts!


Reading or rather trying to interpret a pattern. Might be difficult since so many people are designing and writing patterns. That is my biggest problem. With YouTube techniques are no longer a problem for me.


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

ElyseKnox said:


> I'm working on producing a number of articles on 'knitting challenges' and would love to hear from KPers what specific parts of knitting have given you the most challenge or difficulty. Which techniques did you have to work the hardest to learn?
> 
> Looking forward to reading your posts!


My biggest challenge is keeping the tension right. I might start a baby afghan or a scarf and the width at one end usually ends up smaller than when I finish the other end!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Picking colors for multi-colored projects.


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think mine is mostly trying to teach myself to learn new ways to do things. Like going from reg. ( throwing yarn over) knitting and trying to do continentail . ( sorry dont know how to spell. lol)


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

TIME :shock:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Plain stocking stitch, the purl rows when knitting straight.

Also sewing buttons on :thumbdown:


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

colors--I am color challenged!


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

docdot said:


> TIME :shock:


Me too !


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Fialka said:


> I was surprised by this question and want to see, what other people confused with !.. I taught myself to knit and crochet from books, so I have no any difficulties in anything ! Thank you for asking and you have a great day !


Oh My,


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

for a long time it was seaming. Then I did a blanket with tons of mattress stitch and I'm all good now!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Starting a new project seems it takes a bit of frogging until I catch on!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Learning to pick up and knit sts neatly and evenly caused me some head scratching !! But I practiced on a small dog blanket and got there in the end.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Time is my biggest challenge! I have plenty of yarn - all I need now is the time to use it! There's that thing call life (and sleep) that keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Staying motivated to actually finish the project


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Sapphires-n-Purls said:


> Staying motivated to actually finish the project


Exactly my issue. I get bored easily; so I'm always trying a new pattern that requires a new stitch or technique to keep me interested. Once I've learned/practiced the stitch/technique, I get bored again & want to move on to the next project. As a result, I end up with a lot of WIPs. I keep trying to change; but the problem is that there are so many gorgeous patterns out there that tempt me!


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

My chronic long-time challenge is seaming, which I just avoid whenever possible. Current challenge is the brioche stitch which I am determined to master, though beginning to wonder if it's really worth it. LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Finishing a project. I get all the knitting done but the sewing up is always a challenge. Not because of difficulty but because it is tedium and the difficulty in getting everything joined so it looks professionally completed.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

calmdestiny said:


> Oh My,


Oh my indeed! :roll:


----------



## bbarr (Mar 19, 2014)

I had 'knitters block' on using circular needles.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

wrap & turn drove me nuts so many ways to choose from
& the magic loop mastered it refuse to use it :thumbup:


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lots and lots of partial balls/skeins/cakes with different weights and what do I do with them that doesn't look like leftovers. Finally found a pattern that uses less than a half ounce, so am getting rid of many partials.


----------



## April4164 (Apr 21, 2014)

As a new knitted I find casting on incomprehensible. I gave taken classes at my LYS. I can knit or purl when I get home but can't cast on to create a new project.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

One of my challenges is worrying that when I'm done with a project for myself, will it fit me or look nice enough to wear. 
It's so disappointing when I've spent so much time and money on something that I feel is 'unwearable'.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sapphires-n-Purls said:


> Staying motivated to actually finish the project





laceluvr said:


> Exactly my issue. I get bored easily; so I'm always trying a new pattern that requires a new stitch or technique to keep me interested. Once I've learned/practiced the stitch/technique, I get bored again & want to move on to the next project. As a result, I end up with a lot of WIPs. I keep trying to change; but the problem is that there are so many gorgeous patterns out there that tempt me!


Thanks for saving me the bother of writing it out!
Too many WIPs. Too many patterns I really, REALLY want to do. I guess I have terminal startitis.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

FLK Heel, and Short Row Heel. I have a pair of socks on my needles now that I can't finish until I find some-one to sit with me and help me. I have already frogged them once, and don't want to do it again. I knitted so many things when I was young, but am having trouble now with the simplest instructions....I look back through some of my old knitting books, and am astounded that I actually knit some of the things in the books. I have notes written all over the patterns that I did knit.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Making garter tabs. I usually end up "fudging" it and it comes out fine but never feel like I'm really doing it "right".

My other problem isn't exactly knitting but related to it, so not sure if it counts, but: When I need to learn something new, I need step by step illustrations, not videos. Videos are my LAST resort and most of them (95% of them) I cannot follow to save my life. I do MUCH better with pictures with a written description that stay still while I study them! So that's a challenge for me, is finding step-by-steps for things I want to learn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ceejay42 said:


> Making garter tabs. I usually end up "fudging" it and it comes out fine but never feel like I'm really doing it "right".
> 
> My other problem isn't exactly knitting but related to it, so not sure if it counts, but: When I need to learn something new, I need step by step illustrations, not videos. Videos are my LAST resort and most of them (95% of them) I cannot follow to save my life. I do MUCH better with pictures with a written description that stay still while I study them! So that's a challenge for me, is finding step-by-steps for things I want to learn.


It is possible to pause and/or to change the video to a slower speed. I never look for videos as a first choice though.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I do not like most videos. If they do not knit the same way I do, I cannot follow them. I google for picture tutorials to try to avoid videos.


ceejay42 said:


> Making garter tabs. I usually end up "fudging" it and it comes out fine but never feel like I'm really doing it "right".
> 
> My other problem isn't exactly knitting but related to it, so not sure if it counts, but: When I need to learn something new, I need step by step illustrations, not videos. Videos are my LAST resort and most of them (95% of them) I cannot follow to save my life. I do MUCH better with pictures with a written description that stay still while I study them! So that's a challenge for me, is finding step-by-steps for things I want to learn.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

calmdestiny said:


> Oh My,


You said what I thought..........some things are just so unecessary.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> Exactly my issue. I get bored easily; so I'm always trying a new pattern that requires a new stitch or technique to keep me interested. Once I've learned/practiced the stitch/technique, I get bored again & want to move on to the next project. As a result, I end up with a lot of WIPs. I keep trying to change; but the problem is that there are so many gorgeous patterns out there that tempt me!


This describes me quite well.  However, I have completed two WIPS so far this month and am working on a third. I'm always more excited to start something than to finish it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fairfaxgirl said:


> ... I'm always more excited to start something than to finish it.


I wish I knew why that were so.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Seaming. Joining sleeves to shoulders. Weaving in ends, they never stay in place.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I learned to knit Combined Continental/Eastern European style and have to change some stitches in a pattern to get it to come out right. 
Fortunately, someone posted a chart from Annie Modesitt which has helped a lot. 
Still can't do a purl-yarn over to save my life, though


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

Reading charts - I am much better at following written instructions and shy away from a pattern that only gives a chart. If it's something I really like, I always end up rewriting the pattern out myself in a way that makes it easier for me to follow. 

I also have a hard time staying committed to one project at a time! I know it probably takes me 5 times longer to complete anything because I jump around from WIP to WIP but I just can't seem to do it any other way!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Carlavine said:


> I would have to say either increasing or decreasing and being asked to maintain the pattern while doing this. I usually just give up!


Me too, unfortunately.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Lace knitting. I can do simple patterns where the Ktog and YO's are just on the knit row and the second row is all pearl, but let it get complicated with Ktog and YO's on two or more consecutive rows and I'm done. :-(


Me too. I've not made a lace shaw yet. I've made a lacy baby cap... now that pattern did not give me nightmares... in fact, I've made it at least four times now... and, can't wait to do it again. BUT, there is a head band that I gave up ... someday, I'll give it a go again. I will soon begin a camisole that has a lacy effect at the bottom... it's more a spaghetti strap tunic. but, the top resembles a camisole... so I guess that's why the pattern calls it that. Anyhow, I didn't have problems when I made the swatch... in fact, I'm rearing to go... but, I must finish these two pairs of socks first.

When I make the shawlette... when I do that... my mettle will be tested; I hope I pass the test.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jmewin said:


> Seaming. Joining sleeves to shoulders. Weaving in ends, they never stay in place.


You know... you're right... that is my most challenging thing to do... I earlier said lace knitting. But, I take it back. It's seaming my knits together and making it look nice. I HATE sewing knitted items. I'm sorry ... I said hate, such an ugly word. {{{{sigh}}}}}


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cinny60 said:


> I think mine is mostly trying to teach myself to learn new ways to do things. Like going from reg. ( throwing yarn over) knitting and trying to do continentail . ( sorry dont know how to spell. lol)


I'm trying to learn continental too. Doing the knit part is not difficult for me... BUT, the purl is most difficult... my left hand just is not plyable and refuses to cooperate with my brain. Try to teach an old dog a new trick is very, very challenging for me. LOL

Don't give up... I know I won't. And, someday, I'll have that ability in my knitting repertoire... I hope.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> I learned to knit Combined Continental/Eastern European style and have to change some stitches in a pattern to get it to come out right.
> Fortunately, someone posted a chart from Annie Modesitt which has helped a lot.
> Still can't do a purl-yarn over to save my life, though


Ahhh, Combined Continental! I've students that knit that style and have problems making items with well... patterns written for English or regular Continental... the pattern just doesn't come out right, because some of the stitches are twisted. I have no idea how to counsel them and mostly they just give up trying to knit a particular pattern's design.... or, sometimes... while it doesn't come out as expected... the new design works for them.... and they complete the item in that "new" design.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for saving me the bother of writing it out!
> Too many WIPs. Too many patterns I really, REALLY want to do. I guess I have terminal startitis.


You guys are funny. WIPs no matter how many you have is part of knitting ... in my opinion. LOL If not, I'd probably have to go out and hang myself. What's the fun in that... dead and then I wouldn't be able to knit at all. :shock:


----------



## nmorris (Oct 14, 2014)

The worst is following pattern at decreases too when complicated pattern.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I think it was knitting lace. I must have ripped my Ashton out at least five times. Kept dropping stitches. Learning that I needed to use a lifeline was an enormous help.
Another challenge was learning that the better the yarn, the finer the result - you can't use cheap yarn an expect spectacular.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

I get easily distracted when I'm following repeat patterns. If someone talks to me, or if something on TV catches my attention, then I'm left trying to figure out how many rows I've done and what's left to do before changing a colour, etc. I'm finding this more of a problem as I'm aging...lol


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Knitting a sweater that fits correctly, i.e. doing a swatch, counting the stitches, using the correct needle size, etc. Also, matching the yarn to the pattern so that I'm happy with the finished product. I have knitted too many items where the yarn & pattern did not blend well & found myself frogging the whole thing.


----------



## CandaceCucheron (Mar 13, 2014)

Making my post stroke left hand hold stitches like I want it to. It's mentally exhausting trying to knit with this useless appendage. Going to have to take some time and figure out some ingenious way to make things work so I can actually get some knitting done. I start and then lose interest because I'm aggravated. Ok pity party over.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Me too. I've not made a lace shaw yet. I've made a lacy baby cap... now that pattern did not give me nightmares... in fact, I've made it at least four times now... and, can't wait to do it again. BUT, there is a head band that I gave up ... someday, I'll give it a go again. I will soon begin a camisole that has a lacy effect at the bottom... it's more a spaghetti strap tunic. but, the top resembles a camisole... so I guess that's why the pattern calls it that. Anyhow, I didn't have problems when I made the swatch... in fact, I'm rearing to go... but, I must finish these two pairs of socks first.
> 
> When I make the shawlette... when I do that... my mettle will be tested; I hope I pass the test.


And having done the swatch will you be able to resist starting? Have you made any progress on the socks?

I think I would have to be in the group of those who start things and don't finish -with around 100 UFOs and WIPs at last count what else could it be? Not sure whether I have managed to lessen them since.
I have my first grandchild on the way so thinking that maybe I can finish some of the baby UFOs and gradually increase the age as the baby grows. That is assuming of course I can resist knitting new things for it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I'm trying to learn continental too. Doing the knit part is not difficult for me... BUT, the purl is most difficult... my left hand just is not plyable and refuses to cooperate with my brain. Try to teach an old dog a new trick is very, very challenging for me. LOL
> 
> Don't give up... I know I won't. And, someday, I'll have that ability in my knitting repertoire... I hope.


I picked up a partly knitted item to finish for someone today who is a German knitter- maybe this would be a good item to practise my COntintetal on. I'm a sucker- wasn't going to do any more commisions but felt sorry for her when she said I just coan't concentrate and get it right. ANd then after I went to pick it up thinking I would give it to someone else the yarn was so soft what could I do but say I would do it?
And yesterday someone rang up and asked if the Guild had anyone who crocheted socks- well I have thought of trying so what did I say? The it turned out they are only sport sock size he wants so shouldn't take too long.
And I'm meant to be clearing the decks for baby knitting (and socks for a market stall we have been offered for 6-8 weeks)- and there you see one of my major problems!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

CandaceCucheron said:


> Making my post stroke left hand hold stitches like I want it to. It's mentally exhausting trying to knit with this useless appendage. Going to have to take some time and figure out some ingenious way to make things work so I can actually get some knitting done. I start and then lose interest because I'm aggravated. Ok pity party over.


Do a google search on one-handed knitting- it has been discussed here as well. ANd is there a disability organisation near you they often have ways to do things like this. I know ours employs Occupational Therapists to help people work out which aids they need and how to use them. Even seeing a OT and taking knitting, they should be able to come with ideas even if they dont knit themsleves


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Sapphires-n-Purls said:


> Staying motivated to actually finish the project


That is so me!! Also seaming and picking up stitches neatly.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sewing up. I have that many projects waiting to be sewn up.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I am slow!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

fairfaxgirl said:


> This describes me quite well.  However, I have completed two WIPS so far this month and am working on a third. I'm always more excited to start something than to finish it.


I cannot wait until I can say those words!! 2 in one month......... I'll get there.


----------



## PeacockRose1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I can SO understand, I am red-green colorblind. Colors a re a huge challenge!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

CandaceCucheron said:


> Making my post stroke left hand hold stitches like I want it to. It's mentally exhausting trying to knit with this useless appendage. Going to have to take some time and figure out some ingenious way to make things work so I can actually get some knitting done. I start and then lose interest because I'm aggravated. Ok pity party over.


I am so sorry. That would be hard. I sometimes wonder what I would do with myself if I lost the ability to use one of my hands to a stroke. On the one side I would be so happy to still be around but on the other it would be so frustrating to not be able to do the things I love. One of my neighbors recently had a stroke and she has been such an inspiration to me. She works with glass - creates beautiful bowls and plates. She got so mad when her therapists told her she would never be able to do it again that she forced herself to prove them wrong. And she did it over about 8 months. I am so very proud of her. She also had to relearn how to read. They wanted her to start with the Dick and Jane books, but she is reading the biography of Catherine the Great. She's amazing. I know you can do the same or at least give it the best shot that you can!! Please let us know of your progress.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Finishing the project.


----------



## Elsiecaptri (Apr 12, 2011)

My biggest challenge is in seaming and getting a good finished look.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Good topic. Lace knitting with lace yarn. It is not bad when using worsted yarn.


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

Besides time, learning how to visualize the way colors and textures blend together harmoniously. I spent a great deal of time " frogging" because what I thought looked wonderful in a skein, looks awful in a piece.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

There are three things which drive me crazy,

1. Casting on in the middle of a row.

2. Stitching up garments when completed.

3. Trying to learn to use dpn's.

Will keep going though. Lol


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

bostonbean2 said:


> Reading or rather trying to interpret a pattern. Might be difficult since so many people are designing and writing patterns. That is my biggest problem. With YouTube techniques are no longer a problem for me.


Me too. I have been staring at a sock pattern for two days. Had to frog first attempt. I just can't make sense of the first inch or so. Designing a pattern and explain how to knit it must be incredibly hard because what may seem obvious to you could be puzzling to someone else.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Picking up stitches, sewing seams, understanding the pattern, and finding the right yarn at a price I can afford. Even on sale items can be expensive to make a sweater or afghan. Buying online is still very expensive especially when you have to add the shipping charges.


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

I am self taught. I have been knitting almost 60 years and I still have trouble reading charts. No trouble with colored charts but stitched charts are hard for me.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Sewing up a garment. It's tedious, but well worth the effort.


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Perfectlypinned said:


> Finding really nice but affordable yarns is a pretty big challenge. It seems crazy that it costs twice as much to make a piece than buying something in the store. Wanting quality yarns often means spending upwards of $75-100 for a sweater (which I won't do) - or more . I've learned to watch the Knit Picks and other online sales, eBay & Etsy for bits from someone else's stash, and am beginning to consider buying e.g. cold spun linen yarns or wools & alpaca from overseas (but the waiting is awful!). Michael's and Joann's are great when they have a sale, especially for acrylic yarns (I don't shop Hobby Lobby any more). It's just hard when I go to the LYS, find things I love and then find they are 3 times what I can afford.


Well I found the same problem but recently a fellow knitter in my weekly group pointed out that knitting is our hobby, and as such we should make extra allowance for the cost of having a hobby. 
I too try to buy at discounted prices but am happy to splash out on an expensive yarn if I especially want a particular quality yarn in a certain colour.
When I think of the hours it takes to construct a garment then it is not an expensive undertaking as I love this pastime of mine. Just as I spend quite a bit on watercolour painting requisites, another favourite pastime which results in nothing useful at all!


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Armholes ! And my arthritic fingers.

Edna C


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I taught myself the basics of knitting by watching others that were learning; and have had enough hurdles in my life to contend with that I don't intend to challenge myself in something that is a source of enjoyment. Occasionally I try new things and this would be my challenge.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Finishing things.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Oh my indeed! :roll:


You got it you got it
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

ElyseKnox said:


> I'm working on producing a number of articles on 'knitting challenges' and would love to hear from KPers what specific parts of knitting have given you the most challenge or difficulty. Which techniques did you have to work the hardest to learn?
> 
> Looking forward to reading your posts!


 Joining seams! Sizing.


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

Sewing up!! I HATE it!! Have several finished articles waiting to be made up and ends threaded. Circular knitting and top down patterns have really helped.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> There are three things which drive me crazy,
> 
> 1. Casting on in the middle of a row.
> 
> ...


1. I use the knitted or loop method
2. I try to do as many things in the round as possible, even toy animals
3. Start out with your work on a flat surface...and just think...I only use 2 needles at a time....I only use 2 needles at a time.

I love my DPNs, but I had to get used to them. Start with a child's hat...not a pair of socks...If I want to learn anything, I make a child's or baby's item..it finishes quickly and I feel better about accomplishing the feat.

Back to my biggest problem...learning double knitting...where you knit two sides at once with contrasting yarns. I do better when it is in the round...but there are so many "flat knit" items and I get confused when I have to turn and knit on the wrong site...funny, I can knit a complicated lace pattern and this skill just eludes me...takes me forever to do just one row.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

bostonbean2 said:


> Reading or rather trying to interpret a pattern. Might be difficult since so many people are designing and writing patterns. That is my biggest problem. With YouTube techniques are no longer a problem for me.


Yes, I agree...I used to go to a "workshop" weekly, but that LYS closed! :XD: 
And I'm horrible about picking up dropped stitches...I'm known for frogging an entire sweater if I can't fix a problem near the end (or beginning). I want an accomplished knitter next to me at all times.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> I'm working on producing a number of articles on 'knitting challenges' and would love to hear from KPers what specific parts of knitting have given you the most challenge or difficulty.


I've been knitting since I was 15, for many years. Now my challenge is age-related short term memory loss. I can't keep track of how many stitches I have cast on. I cope with that by using stitch markers even more often. I have learned with my youthful learning process to read my knitting, so I can usually tell which round/row I'm on. But more often now, I'm using paper to mark off which row I'm on. And I use index cards, one row per card, for some lace and some cable patterns.

Through the years, I haven't had trouble learning any technique I've wanted to learn. But I haven't ever wanted to try steeks or argyle patterns.

Carol K in OH


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> I'm working on producing a number of articles on 'knitting challenges' and would love to hear from KPers what specific parts of knitting have given you the most challenge or difficulty. Which techniques did you have to work the hardest to learn?
> 
> Looking forward to reading your posts!


My biggest and most challenge is mustering the confidence to move forward. Although I have been knitting on and off for 10 plus years, I don't feel I can do it well. I have gotten better about moving on to the " next level"(ie. Beginner, easy, intermediate).


----------



## jsbhva (Aug 19, 2011)

My ribbing NEVER looks right!


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

Recently I've been knitting slippers for gifts for family members we will be visiting....several different patterns. On three pair, the two did not match in size! Same yarn and needles, different day must mean different mood, therefore different tension! Not sure what's going on, never had this type of problem.....


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

scumbugusa said:


> Plain stocking stitch, the purl rows when knitting straight.
> 
> Me, too!


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

I find seaming the most difficult in knitting. Even though I follow directions carefully, I'm rarely happy with my seams. I try to knit a lot of top down one-piece patterns because of my fear of seaming.


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lace knitting. I am making my first shawl using what is claimed to be a "beginner" lace shawl pattern, and have had to frog so many rows, so many times, that my yarn is getting sad looking. However I am not giving up. And yes, I do use markers and lifelines.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

avoiding tedium...


----------



## lilytucker (Nov 16, 2014)

The (many) errors in published patterns!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Finding time to knit as much as I want. Whoever invented household chores and cooking needs shooting. :lol:


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

T-ten-TENSION!


----------



## AnnMKatz (Apr 26, 2013)

Sitting still for so long. Have to get up and move around a bit!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

having enough hours in the day, days in the week, to knit everything I want to knit!!


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for saving me the bother of writing it out!
> Too many WIPs. Too many patterns I really, REALLY want to do. I guess I have terminal startitis.


I also have trouble finishing projects. I have a lace shawlette that is complete except for weaving in threads and blocking. It has sat in the bag for at least two months.

I also have trouble with decreases in pattern. Any hints?


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Buttonholes


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Time! That and arthritic hands.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Getting the right tension in fair Isle so it doesn't pucker.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Getting the right tension in fair Isle so it doesn't pucker.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Getting the right tension in fair Isle so it doesn't pucker.


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

Finding the time to knit. Followed by seams.


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

Everything is a challenge to me. I knit totally left handed so I have to completely rethink the pattern. If I'm doing cables (which are the most challenging to me) I have to stop and think how the cable would look if done the way the pattern intends then reverse everything... noting it all on the pattern. If a pattern is written out I have to work from the end to the beginning if its charted I have to work left to right typically. Cardigans have been a large challenge also, since the fronts will turn out reversed if I don't stop and think about where my button holes actually need to be.

Mo


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

My biggest challenge is the fit of a garment when I am knitting for myself. I'm smaller on top than on the bottom so getting the sweater small enough not to sag on top while not being too tight at the bottom can make me crazy.


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Carlavine said:


> I would have to say either increasing or decreasing and being asked to maintain the pattern while doing this. I usually just give up!


agreed, no problem with complex patterns until it's time to increase/decrease.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I am challenged by finishing things. I see sooooo many things I want to do or try and have sooooo many projects going so I would say I have trouble concentrating on one long enough to get it finished. Yes, I do actually have many finished items but they pale next to the amount of unfinished ones.


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

Carlavine said:


> I would have to say either increasing or decreasing and being asked to maintain the pattern while doing this. I usually just give up!


Yes, yes, yes. Not just me!


----------



## Swig050 (Feb 20, 2014)

If the directions say "wrap and turn" I run screaming.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Finnsbride said:


> Finding the time to knit. After that, keeping my place in complex patterns. Stitch markers and row counters and post its on the pattern itself help with this.


If you have an iPad, try KnitCompanion!


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

My biggest challenge is putting the knitting down and doing housework (which I hate). Lace knitting and reading charts since I learned to knit with written instructions.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very interesting topic. I seem to have trouble finding an appropriate stretchy cast-off for toe-up socks. Electronic pattern organization is a challenge for me as well.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Keeping the number of projects to a reasonable level. At the moment I have 30 in progress, which means I don't see much progress on any one. I also am learning to spin and weave. I'm stretched too thin even though I am retired.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Finnsbride said:


> Finding the time to knit. After that, keeping my place in complex patterns. Stitch markers and row counters and post its on the pattern itself help with this.


I just discovered a remarkable product you might like to find, too. It's colored "Highlighter Tape" that looks like a highlighter pen (in wild see-through colors) on your pattern, but peels off after use and is moveable so useable over and over again. It is much handier than having to use a magnetic board to follow a chart.

Otherwise, chart following was a real challenge to me as it was in cross stitching as well.


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Dropping stitches or making a mistake and not knowing how to get back to it to correct it. Crocheting is much more forgiving. I can tear out row multiple times easily and quickly, fix the problem, and keep on going.

I admire the beautiful work I see on this site. You motivate me to keep trying.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

1. Tension - when I relax, my tension gets noticeably looser.
2. Seaming - never looks right, spoils the look of the piece.
3. Charts - having to go back and forward to check all over again what a symbol means is very slow and annoying.
4. Finishing off - all those little bits and pieces to be knit, threaded in.....
Just like life, I find following through very difficult!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I taught myself to knit and crochet and I did not have the internet back then with all of the helpful videos. I have learned more in the last 10 years using the Internet then in the first 50. Anyway in answer to your question, completing complicated lace patterns. Not so much the pattern itself but the constant counting to make sure you did not miss a yarn over or accidentally knit 2 lace weight stitches together as they only looked like one (old eyes). When you have a husband and grandchildren always wanting to talk to you while you are knitting and counting it is impossible. All I can say is use lifelines and become efficient in frogging&#128521;


----------



## redboat (Apr 24, 2013)

My biggest problem is interpreting the knitting directions.


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

Staying focused to finish a project once the challenging/fun aspects have been mastered or passed. My Chest-of-Knitting-Horrors(tm) is full of started projects that ceased to be fun and became a slog long before completion was anywhere near.

As an aside - I knit toe-up socks for this reason. If I began at the cuff and had all the fun on the ankle, I'd never finish the feet.

K.


----------



## Jodi k. (May 3, 2014)

Gauge is my biggest challenge. Most times I don't care for the fabric produced at gauge. It would be wonferful to have a conversion chart of sorts for those of us who knit a bit more tightly. Rather than get gauge, it would be great to adjust the pattern to my gauge.
Time is another bugger...never have enough!


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

Steeking, it was so stressful. Also bobbles were hard to learn. I'm still working on intarsia.


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> If you have an iPad, try KnitCompanion!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

April4164 said:


> As a new knitted I find casting on incomprehensible. I gave taken classes at my LYS. I can knit or purl when I get home but can't cast on to create a new project.


Try this approach. My friend who couldn't understand long tail cast on found this approach easy and logical. http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/knitted-cast-on/


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

As someone else said, I'm color compromised! Also, I avoid lace and any other charted patterns. I really need to force myself to do these.


----------



## illinigram (Dec 17, 2012)

My problem is fitting the yarn I have to the project I want to do. I have the bad habit of visiting yarn shops when we are traveling and buying yarn. Then I find all these great patterns on KP. When I try to match up, I either don't have enough yarn or the right weight to fit the pattern. So I have begun taking pattern requirements with me and trying to find what goes with the pattern, then bringing it home and putting pattern and yarn together so I know what goes with what.


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

Charts.


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Knitting heel on magic loop and wrap and turn on socks


----------



## CORNFLOWER (Aug 5, 2011)

Intarsia in the round!


----------



## dlene (Nov 27, 2014)

Charts just freak me out. Haven't found one I can deal with yet. 

Lace used to give me trouble, but I make little flip charts out of yhe oattern and it solved it for me..


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm experiencing difficulty binding off with the same tension as my cast on. I just finished knitting an infinity scarf and the BO edge is tighter than the CO edge. Drives me crazy!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Adding new color, seaming


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

Interesting question.
I'd have to say knitting cables.
Whilest the instructions are straight forward, I
found that my knitting was too tight to
work cables and had to re-learn tension.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

Picking up stitches for armholes, button plackets etc. It should be easy - but I never get the right number or even spacing and have to do it 2 or 3 times before it is right.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Deciding how much time I want to put into a project. Most patterns I would like take several weeks to finish and my choice of yarn, beautiful yarn, is generally not cost effective. But, the enjoyment and anticipation I derive from knitting anything is greatly rewarding.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

DPNs Someday, I will master them.....


----------



## daisygirl4404 (May 29, 2014)

I think I get stuck in a rut. I tend to make the same safe pattern I have made before instead of reaching out to new challenges.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Exactly my issue. I get bored easily; so I'm always trying a new pattern that requires a new stitch or technique to keep me interested. Once I've learned/practiced the stitch/technique, I get bored again & want to move on to the next project. As a result, I end up with a lot of WIPs. I keep trying to change; but the problem is that there are so many gorgeous patterns out there that tempt me!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: EXACTLY! I couldn't say it better.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Reading or rather trying to interpret a pattern. Might be difficult since so many people are designing and writing patterns. That is my biggest problem. With YouTube techniques are no longer a problem for me.


I agree with you... I find that many patterns are hard to follow or aren't very clear.
I also have a hard time keeping my decreases straight with the pattern instructions, i.e., counting my rows, so my front and backs are usually not uniform.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Finishing WIP &#128541;


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Patterns that say rows 75 and 76 do the same as row 22, row 77 do the same as row 45, row 78 do the same as row 8, are they serious, I can't follow that type of pattern writing. I think that understanding patterns is my biggest challenge. Learning what all of the letters mean can be so distracting,it becomes a second language. The printers, and designers wanting to save space, money, etc lead to patterns that are very difficult to follow. If too bad they get tossed, and it is usually something that I would really like to make.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Socks. I really want to knit a pair but something else comes along and so that is put on the back burner again.

Charts. This would be a challenge but I think reading directions does just as well so charts are not essential.

Swatches. Regardless of the size needle....there seems no change. And after one sweater that I made and really disliked, even thought it is beautiful, I have not made a knit to fit item. Until now. I am worried that it will be too small so am being very careful before I start.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

My challenge is lace knitting. My stitch count never comes out right. I have been knitting for 55 yrs. and don't understand what I am doing wrong.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Having the finished garment FIT !!
even when I swatch-- I don't get the size I was hoping for. either too big or too small.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Perfectlypinned said:


> Finding really nice but affordable yarns is a pretty big challenge. It seems crazy that it costs twice as much to make a piece than buying something in the store. Wanting quality yarns often means spending upwards of $75-100 for a sweater (which I won't do) - or more . I've learned to watch the Knit Picks and other online sales, eBay & Etsy for bits from someone else's stash, and am beginning to consider buying e.g. cold spun linen yarns or wools & alpaca from overseas (but the waiting is awful!). Michael's and Joann's are great when they have a sale, especially for acrylic yarns (I don't shop Hobby Lobby any more). It's just hard when I go to the LYS, find things I love and then find they are 3 times what I can afford.


I had that experience the other day. I thought I would treat myself after completing a pair of socks. I have a hard time completing anything. I was eyeing up a scarf pattern and the yarn that the scarf was made out of for a long time. The scarf/shawl was made similar to the Hitch-hiker but more YO or lace to the pattern. The scarf needed 3 hanks, each hank was $15 each. Which means the scarf would cost $45 plus. Now I thought I would pick out another yarn. In the LYS nothing is marked so I have no idea what it will cost. Good News this time I only needed 2 hanks for the pattern. Bad News the clerk came back and said the yarn I picked out was $34 a hank. $68 for a scarf, sorry I wasn't going to pay that much. I walked out of the store with the scarf pattern until I can find quality yarn for a lesser amt.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

I always need a cheat sheet for Kitchener.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I guess if something is too challenging I just don't think about doing it. I never knit lace. I never knit socks; have never seen the point of doing all that work for something no one really sees. I do most knitting without looking at it so I prefer relatively simple patterns. I avoid cables because they're too much of a nuisance. I'm lucky because I'm good at space (the opposite of spatially-challenged) and usually understand what patterns are trying to tell me to do.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Lace knitting. I need to use lifelines frequently and "frog" many times. I am determined to do better. My daughter in law visited recently. I took her to the local yarn shop where she picked out a pattern and yarn and of course there is lace. Have already reknit the first part. The pattern is:
"Semele
by Åsa Tricosa" If is beautiful. Hopefully one day I can post the completed project.


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sewing garments together. I love the process of knitting. I love the challenge of new techniques (oh, well, I hate the whole "bobble" thing!). Knitting lace, following charts, blocking finished pieces - no issues. Sewing said blocked pieces together - this is a real challenge. Making sure each piece lines up, sleeves fit into armholes - these are my real challenges. I have at least three sweaters the men in my life could wear if only I would sew them together.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Fit.
Figuring out what size to make based on my gauge, where to put shaping, learning where and how to place bust darts if needed etc. I have the book, Fit To Flatter and that has helped somewhat.
Knitting one-piece designs also helps whether it's top-down or bottom-up.
I'm planning to make my mom a cabled cape and exact fit won't be an issue, but our shapes are different and it will be a challenge to get it just right and still keep it a surprise for a gift.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh, yeah. I forgot about the sewing issue. I can sew fine, but I really hate blocking. When I've knit something that needs blocking, I take it to an expert for sewing and blocking; it's worth the $30 or so it costs me. Oh, and my other really pet challenge: picking up stitches. I hate it! It's so hard to get the right number (yes, I know about marking halves or quarters to do it in sections) and to have it look OK.


----------



## JodieBlonde (Apr 19, 2015)

TIME is definitely the biggest challenge! Not feeling guilty about sitting alone, knitting a project for someone and watching the piece grow! Should I be cleaning the "junk" drawer...sweeping out the garage... Just enjoying knitting can feel selfish,


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

Keeping track of a lace pattern. No matter how many markers I use etc I'm always having to frog. I'm just thankful I learned about life lines.
bbk


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Finding the right yarn to go with a pattern, and vice versa. It often takes entirely too long for the yarn to tell me what it wants to be made into!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mssell said:


> I always need a cheat sheet for Kitchener.


I find that the Kitchener hard to do myself, not that's hard but I too need a cheat sheet.


----------



## Abbyljames (Feb 18, 2015)

I have been doing the same! Trying to learn continental. Practice has helped a lot.


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

Overcoming inertia and fear when getting ready to knit something new. What am I afraid of? I don't know. But I'm always intimidated when thinking of starting something new.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Darjeeling18 said:


> Same yarn and needles, different day must mean different mood, therefore different tension! Not sure what's going on, never had this type of problem.....


Oh yeah, I didn't think of that as a challenge. I don't do gauge swatches. They haven't worked out well. Because of that, I don't usually knit things that have to fit. I make hats and mittens for charity. Within the last year, I found out that nothing I made for my grandson has fitted him. He's now a year old. 
I tried gauge swatches once when I was making squares with other people to make a blanket together. I couldn't get gauge. Different size needles, same yarn, easy k-p designs, but I couldn't make the squares all the same size.
Carol K in OH


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Carlavine said:


> I would have to say either increasing or decreasing and being asked to maintain the pattern while doing this. I usually just give up!


When the directions are written for the r front of sweater then repeat for left front reversing, Yuk!


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Lace knitting. I can do simple patterns where the Ktog and YO's are just on the knit row and the second row is all pearl, but let it get complicated with Ktog and YO's on two or more consecutive rows and I'm done. :-(


Same here. I'm working on a lace scarf for my mother, and have started the lace section three times. Once I've frogged a project a few times it seems to go ok, though. I love the look, so I keep trying.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Any stitch pattern because I can't keep track of the pattern. No matter how carefully I count stitches, I will find my stitch count is "off" in the next row. I always use markers between repeats when possible. The number of stitches in a pattern matters. 10 seems to be max I am able to keep track of. I do feather and fan, but I always find myself "fudging" on some of the rows. Plain old trellis stitch is almost beyond me. I can never keep my stitch count from row to row, and you can't use stitch markers.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Startitis  I have so many WIP's - I am forcing myself not to start anything else - I made a list of the items I want to really get done and so far sticking to it - so I should have some finished projects 

Picking up stitches 

Sewing everything together

Keeping track of where I am in a pattern especially if it is a chart


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

My pet peeve is bad patterns. I've knitted a couple of sweaters where there was something wrong with the arms and you couldn't really tell there was a problem until you got to the sleeve cap. Either the arm hole is too big for the cap or too small. I am not sure what to look for to check this before starting to knit. I have had to regrade several sleeve caps to make them fit, or rip the sleeve out to the elbow to make it narrower. Then the lines of the sleeve are not smooth. I would also like to see patterns have instructions on how to grade the pattern to fit us long limbed folks. Patterns are graded for the larger sizes width wise and a little length wise, but alternate grading is not provided for length. You see this in sewing patterns with lines that tell you where to add or subtract length. Why is there no option for knits? This is especially troublesome for patterned knitting, such as cabling, where you might want your cables to match up top and bottom. I always have to add an extra inch or two in various places, and it's always just kind of intuitive rather than precise.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Putting it down and going to sleep at a decent time!&#128526;


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

immunurse said:


> Putting it down and going to sleep at a decent time!😎


I've nodded off while knitting more than once & had to do some frogging in the morning.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Lace knitting for sure!

Dot


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lace knitting is still a challenge. I can't wrap my head around multiple charts for one piece.


----------



## MartieGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Reading patterns! I am left handed and 99.9%. Of patterns are written for right handed people. Also, blocking is a challenge.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

After 60 years of throw knitting, I wanted to learn how to knit continental style. My brain just can't handle it. I finally gave up.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

jennyb said:


> When the directions are written for the r front of sweater then repeat for left front reversing, Yuk!


I so agree with your comment about leaving out specific instructions on a pattern. 
I'm learning to read through a pattern before I even decide to take on the project. 
Far too much assumption is taken from those who take it for granted that we just know when we don't have the experience to just "Reverse" a part of a pattern. I am learning though. 
Finding designer's who write their patterns in a way I think.
I do like challenging myself and if their is a will their is a way is my thinking. Works for me. I won't live long enough to learn everything their is about knitting but the journey is a great way of building character and self esteem.jmo


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

Finishing. I never seem to get it perfect.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Trying to figure out how to use double pointed needles.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I delay starting new projects as they require conversion to left-handed knitting. I have to rewrite/re-chart everything, so I tend to knit the same thing multiple times. I love intarsia and fair isle but hate to weave in ends. I want to learn brioche and the new Twigg stitch but will have to stop working on current projects to concentrate on the new techniques. It's frustrating to have to stop knitting to do household chores!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

keeping yarn organized and knowing what you are going to knit. I said I would never have a stash and now I do and don't like not knowing what I will do with the yarn. so my challenge for this month is to decide on a project for each yarn.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Finding time to knit as much as I want. Whoever invented household chores and cooking needs shooting. :lol:


Barn-dweller...you made my day! Your post made me LOL!

I agree with you 100%! Housework & cooking seriously cut into my knitting time...not to mention work. So glad I'm retired now. I figure, the housework is not going anywhere so it can wait. It'll still be there when I get around to it.


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

Mine is not the knitting - it's the putting together afterwards. I have many things all knit and just sitting because I can't stand sewing together.


----------



## Knit Addict (Mar 8, 2015)

Joining...although KP has helped a LOT with different techniques.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Staying on the pattern. I get started on a pattern, following along nicely and then...."what if I do this?... or what if I do that?...." Then, I go rogue and swim in shark infested waters.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

jennyb said:


> When the directions are written for the r front of sweater then repeat for left front reversing, Yuk!


I am all thumbs when it comes to that. In fact I completed three left sides of a knee length sweater-coat until I finally got it right !


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Mssell said:


> I always need a cheat sheet for Kitchener.


You might find this KP thread useful, and part way down the first page is a utube link. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300875-1.html


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

Always need help when picking colors, I have a serious problem with tones.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Mine are the continental purl stitch (I knit continental style), and reading patterns. Especially, when parentheses and brackets are in the same section. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Pick up and knit, short rows, and make one.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

bostonbean2 said:


> Reading or rather trying to interpret a pattern. Might be difficult since so many people are designing and writing patterns. That is my biggest problem. With YouTube techniques are no longer a problem for me.


I have to agree with this comment which also raises another question for me, How do you know when your an intermediate or advanced knitter? Does this actually mean your knitting skills or is it being able to read patterns? Or both?

Georgia


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Fair Isle. I tried it once but kept getting tangled up.


----------



## cheryl kincaid (Jan 24, 2013)

I am trying to learn stretchie cast on... I Am "all thumbs" trying to learn this..


----------



## jacquelinesue (Feb 16, 2015)

This used to be my main problem too then I found a way to get around this. I use one color stitch marker to define each pattern repeat on the knit row and a different color marker to separate each pattern repeat on the pearl row. Yes, lots of markers on the needles and a bit of a pain to work with all of them until you get used to it but now I do not mess it up and can FINALLY do some of those lace patterns I originally gave up on..........


----------



## GrannyNanny (Jun 24, 2011)

Carlavine said:


> I would have to say either increasing or decreasing and being asked to maintain the pattern while doing this. I usually just give up!


Me TOO!! I have many WIPs because of this also.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I am a very slow knitter. I am content with this until I remember all the beautiful yarn waiting for me.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Right at the moment, I feel I am obsessed with "goals" I have made a goal to knit 30 chemo hats before giving another "batch" to the Oncology Dept. for women with breast cancer. I have 21 finished and just feel the "need" to get all 30 done....and, really, there isn't that much of a rush. Cold weather is a few months away. Once I begin a project, even a baby sweater, I just HAVE to finish it--even if the baby's birth is months away. Why in world do I make such a deadline for myself!


----------



## jschaeffer2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Reading grafts for lace patterns.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Carlavine said:


> I would have to say either increasing or decreasing and being asked to maintain the pattern while doing this. I usually just give up!


I would agree, though I tend to not give up, but do request help...also, when needing to bind off, then decrease/increase and stay in pattern. I am learning more about how to accomplish this by my questions!


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sine said:


> colors--I am color challenged!


I've only knitted one piece with carried color, and hated the technique. I couldn't get the twisting right. I'm much more into texture than color anyway. What I would learn the technique for is white-on-white twined knitting. I don't think it would be any easier for my fingers to do, but I'd be more willing if it was a textured look at the end.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

My challenge is finding a yarn I can actually WEAR. I am allergic to wool and can't even wear acrylic if it is going to touch my skin because it is so sensitive. I do use acrylic for outer garments and afghans etc. but I am locked out of many beautiful yarns. Right now I am making a tee top for myself using KnitPicks Shine yarn. I think it will be OK because it is cotton/ model. I have tried several yarns that I thought would be fine and had to give away the finished product because I couldn't wear it. Have not tried bamboo yet but it might work. Any one else with this. Problem?


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

Nupps. I've taken to running a spare string thru all the loops, holding them up over the needle, and slipping a crochet hook thru to catch the yarn to go thru all the loops!

Yes, I know that was clear as mud...


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Honestly? .... biggest challenge for me has to be hand sewing zips in! I've actively avoided many a fab pattern because it needed a zip to be sewn in!

Currently finishing 2 VW camper van cushion covers as a gift for sons lovely gf - it's a good job we love her to bits, I wouldn't put myself through this trauma (twice!) for just anyone!

To date I can honestly say that no knitting challenge has ever been as fear-inducing as the concept of hand sewing a zip in - which I must add, is just one tiny step above machine sewing - that's an instant and absolute NO-NO!!


----------



## Yahoo (Mar 29, 2014)

Connecting pieces. Getting smooth--not bulky--seams.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Like most of our KP member friends have responded, I have the same challenges - of finding the time, good quality yarn at a price I can afford 

AND

when a pattern has 60 rows of main pattern, keeping track of it on a counter, plus keeping track of it on the PC or on the printed paper while repeating over and over. On PC, I keep the pointer at where I am at. On printed form, I keep a few copies and check with a pen or on one copy checking off rows with different colored pens as I complete each row.

Not making mistakes when I do knit in front of TV and involved with the movie or whatever. When I do, frogging it is the worst, not putting it away for "LATER"! 

All the best to you with the article.

btw: Many of the knitting techniques mentioned here - I have not even faced yet, still at the tip of the iceberg called knitting! LOL.


----------



## sue2845 (Jan 21, 2015)

Tension is my problem keeping stitches even. I crochet more than knit because of that my crochet looks really good. I think tension comes with a lot of practice. I would love to be able to knit a lacey shawl like the ones we see on kp but I am afraid before I start.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

mastering continental knitting, especially purling.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Julie's Mom said:


> I guess if something is too challenging I just don't think about doing it. I never knit lace. I never knit socks; have never seen the point of doing all that work for something no one really sees. I do most knitting without looking at it so I prefer relatively simple patterns. I avoid cables because they're too much of a nuisance. I'm lucky because I'm good at space (the opposite of spatially-challenged) and usually understand what patterns are trying to tell me to do.


 :thumbup: Bravo. First non complaining post in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

jacquelinesue said:


> This used to be my main problem too then I found a way to get around this. I use one color stitch marker to define each pattern repeat on the knit row and a different color marker to separate each pattern repeat on the pearl row. Yes, lots of markers on the needles and a bit of a pain to work with all of them until you get used to it but now I do not mess it up and can FINALLY do some of those lace patterns I originally gave up on..........


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Someone who loves to knit enough to invent a solution to what bothers her. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Joyce Stewart said:


> My challenge is finding a yarn I can actually WEAR. I am allergic to wool and can't even wear acrylic if it is going to touch my skin because it is so sensitive. I do use acrylic for outer garments and afghans etc. but I am locked out of many beautiful yarns. Right now I am making a tee top for myself using KnitPicks Shine yarn. I think it will be OK because it is cotton/ model. I have tried several yarns that I thought would be fine and had to give away the finished product because I couldn't wear it. Have not tried bamboo yet but it might work. Any one else with this. Problem?


Sorry about your allergies.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

LorettaHR said:


> Nupps. I've taken to running a spare string thru all the loops, holding them up over the needle, and slipping a crochet hook thru to catch the yarn to go thru all the loops!
> 
> Yes, I know that was clear as mud...


Great solution to a technical difficulty. :thumbup:


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

- attaching sleeves to body
- knitting sleeves exactly the same size, especially increases and decreases as I do not use patterns
- figuring out the gauge - usually end up starting 3 or 4 times a project no matter how hard I try to knit a proper sample
- visualising the shapes, especially for baby booties 


i find videos very helpful usually


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

grammacat said:


> mastering continental knitting, especially purling.


Why do you have to do this? Other methods are just as good.


----------



## knitty672 (Feb 10, 2015)

color challenged too. Trying to find the right colors to go together


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

My difficulty is trying to frog back rows when I have made a mistake. I have to frog back stitch by stitch which is very time consuming. I wish I could just pull it off the needles and pull it out to where I need to, but I have more trouble doing it that way and mess up big time. So it's stitch by stitch for me.


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Sewing pieces together, and grafting. I have a couple of UFOs that have been waiting for two years for sewing up. Solution: Top-down seamless sweaters with contiguous set-in sleeves, and toe-up socks. Happy camper!


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

Carlavine said:


> I would have to say either increasing or decreasing and being asked to maintain the pattern while doing this. I usually just give up!


Try using a tablet and writing it down ,won't get lost that way.


----------



## islandfox (Feb 8, 2015)

Working on through my arthritis in my thumbs and fingers. That's the biggest challenge. I can't not knit. So I have to work through it. I also have all the same troubles the ladies (and gents) mention above and in the following messages - but the working with pain is my foremost.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Sapphires-n-Purls said:


> Staying motivated to actually finish the project


 :thumbup:


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Finding the time to do it - always usually busy doing something else.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am retired and knitting time is still a challenge for me. The technique that is my biggest challenge is sock heals. I have worked the traditional heal with short rows and always seem to have holes. the heal I most prefer is the flap, and that can be a little challenging when you pick up stitches. When they are don correctly, I like both heels.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Entrelac in lace


----------



## JodieBlonde (Apr 19, 2015)

Don't you just love how we all are connected by our love of two sticks and string??? I will tell you that every time I am in a Doctor's office, people always are interested in knitting!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Pinkpaisley said:


> Sewing up!! I HATE it!! Have several finished articles waiting to be made up and ends threaded. Circular knitting and top down patterns have really helped.


We must be related.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Understanding some written patterns.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

libra59_1 said:


> Mine are the continental purl stitch (I knit continental style), and reading patterns. Especially, when parentheses and brackets are in the same section. Hope that makes sense!


Try the Combined Continental purl. YouTube has multiple videos on it.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

windyt said:


> My biggest challenge is keeping the tension right. I might start a baby afghan or a scarf and the width at one end usually ends up smaller than when I finish the other end!


I really struggled with that after I had a stroke. I can almost get it right again now though, 4 years later.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tightening of muscles in right hand, arm, shoulder and neck then get headache.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Fialka said:


> I was surprised by this question and want to see, what other people confused with !.. I taught myself to knit and crochet from books, so I have no any difficulties in anything ! Thank you for asking and you have a great day !


Maybe not for you, but I see the purpose for the question. It's, in my opinion, to see if there's one recurring knitting challenging that "pops" up. For me that would be shaping a project to fit me. I want to learn double knitting,but can't seem to get beyond the simple knit sts to work in a design.


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Time and knitting from a chart.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Only because it came up last night -- the different ways to do a M1, a M1R and a M1L and the attributes of each. 

Where will your articles be published and will KPer's have access to them -- great undertaking!


----------



## phunny bunny (Jun 21, 2011)

Jumping in really late on this topic, but I find that the first row of any project is the hardest, even after crafting for 50 years. And it doesn't seem to matter if the project is knit or crochet.

Did I start with the right number of stitches? With the appropriate tension? Did I twist my work when joining in the round? 

You want it to be perfect, because "well begun is half done".

Enjoy your day.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Entrelac in lace


That sounds like it would be a fabulous design! Would love to see it. I have not tried entrelac yet.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

to: phunnybunny: It seems that perhaps you are stressing yourself by wanting your piece to be perfect. I, too, am a perfectionist...but, being one is so exhausting. Also, I've been told that a mistake means it is hand made. If it is too bad, and REALLY shows in its location...sometimes, I will frog it back to that point. Not always easy...but, hey, enjoy what you are making--we all make mistakes!! Be a little easier on yourself--stress can make you sick.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

knitbreak said:


> Maybe not for you, but I see the purpose for the question. It's, in my opinion, to see if there's one recurring knitting challenging that "pops" up. For me that would be shaping a project to fit me. I want to learn double knitting,but can't seem to get beyond the simple knit sts to work in a design.


 :lol: :thumbup: :lol:  Well,- just give it some time and you will learn, whatever you want ! Just don't push yourself very hard from learning and take a good rest, when you are tired ! Everyone of us has some problems, with aging we become forgetful, have pain and so on ! My solution is to have some rest (usually, I pushed myself to it !) and then I continue to knit or crochet without any problems again ! My very best wishes to you in knitting to your pleasure and being satisfied with it ! Fialka.


----------



## lidknits (Jul 7, 2015)

My biggest problem is my stash - it keeps growing!!!


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

lidknits said:


> My biggest problem is my stash - it keeps growing!!!


Oh, yeah, that is probably true for most of us. When I see a pretty yarn, it actually calls to me..."buy me, buy me." I'm almost afraid of the stash monster in a huge plastic bin in my attic. Yikes!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

finishing it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lidknits said:


> My biggest problem is my stash - it keeps growing!!!


I don't think that counts as a problem :lol:


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine is joining the first row when knitting in the round, particularly if it's a long cast-on. I have knit the first couple of rows flat before joining, used clips, clothespins and other methods to keep the cast on row untwisted. So it's not a straightforward, automatically-works part of knitting...for me.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

granknits said:


> My chronic long-time challenge is seaming, which I just avoid whenever possible. Current challenge is the brioche stitch which I am determined to master, though beginning to wonder if it's really worth it. LOL :lol: :lol:


My chronic long-time challenge is seaming, which I just avoid whenever possible
Ditto :roll: :?


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

That dreaded Kitchener Stitch, somebody help...there must be another way to finish off the toes of my two socks, now waiting since March to finish! so embarrassing when friends ask if I have finished them!!! Geraldine


----------



## phunny bunny (Jun 21, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> to: phunnybunny: It seems that perhaps you are stressing yourself by wanting your piece to be perfect. I, too, am a perfectionist...but, being one is so exhausting. Also, I've been told that a mistake means it is hand made. If it is too bad, and REALLY shows in its location...sometimes, I will frog it back to that point. Not always easy...but, hey, enjoy what you are making--we all make mistakes!! Be a little easier on yourself--stress can make you sick.


luvrcats - (and we love ours, too)

It's not the whole project. I've made errors, added stitches to make up the count, picked up more stitches than absolutely necessary to make it look right, etc, all without blinking and eye. And, of course, it depends on the project. Commission work must be a higher standard than, say, my first few pairs of socks (still walking on those mistakes).

But that first row...it just feels hard to me, working those first stitches off the needle, or the first stitches into a chain. I may be anxious (in an excited way) to get to the "fun" part of the project.

And when we teach someone to knit or crochet, where do we start? At the beginning!

Enjoy your day.


----------



## lidknits (Jul 7, 2015)

I inherited my Granny's stash, and then my mom's stash, have a 40 year stash going myself. God help my knitting daughter!


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

Too many patterns and yarns, not enough time and energy


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

KMy biggest challenge is trying to adapt a pattern, using a different weight yarn and in a size that is not listed in directions. It takes hours of math and recalculating to account for rows to complete design pattern vs rows for proper length and width. I will sit with calculator and pencil and paper for hours, Remake charts, then revise all numbers as they appear in the pattern.
There is always at least one spot where the diligent math and the careful knitting don't jive. 
When this point of tear-out-my -hair comes, I either banish it to the WIP pile indefinitely, or give it a stern "time out" while I rework the math.
But then again, if it's just for me, I creatively make it work  sometimes those are great solutions!
But I have an Aran cardi in progress for my sister. She fell in love with a wool that was too thin on its own, but too thick doubled. The back is finished, and I am working my way through an innovative pattern adaptation to make the sleeves work. 
I love my sister, but cannot WAIT FOR THIS TO BE DONE


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

knitnshirl said:


> Mine is joining the first row when knitting in the round, particularly if it's a long cast-on. I have knit the first couple of rows flat before joining, used clips, clothespins and other methods to keep the cast on row untwisted. So it's not a straightforward, automatically-works part of knitting...for me.


That's difficult for me too. I usually have to work a couple or 4 rows too, before I join the ends into a round.


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

Gorgeous! Your sister is so fortunate!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

phunny bunny said:


> luvrcats - (and we love ours, too)
> 
> It's not the whole project. I've made errors, added stitches to make up the count, picked up more stitches than absolutely necessary to make it look right, etc, all without blinking and eye. And, of course, it depends on the project. Commission work must be a higher standard than, say, my first few pairs of socks (still walking on those mistakes).
> 
> ...


I learned at Craftsy to foundation double crochet instead of chaining. I will do that from now on, no matter what the pattern calls for.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Working on only 1 project at a time!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Does paying attention count????


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Just because it is a challenge. Every once in awhile I take a stab at it and someday I will master it.


Turmaline said:


> Why do you have to do this? Other methods are just as good.


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

Sewing beautiful seams. A wonderful project can be ruined with poor finishing. Techniques have evolved since I learned to knit from my mother about 65 years ago, and some of the ways she did things would never be done today and considered good practice.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

to yover8: Looks mighty difficult :thumbup: However, it will be beautiful and I'm sure she will love it. Keep going--each row is closer to the end!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Staying interested enough in a large project long enough to finish it. And then there's the issue of finding space to block anything of size in this crowded house.


----------



## musiclady (Aug 26, 2011)

I am working on a top down sweater for my granddaughter and it started with short rows for shaping neckline. I refuse to admit how many times I restarted!! Finally understood what I was to do and did it! :lol:


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Inserting an afterthought lifeline into a complex lace pattern without crossing rows. You'd think after having this issue a few times I'd remember to insert the lifeline as I knit!


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

You need to KNIT the 1st and last stitch on the purl row.believe me.Do a 20 row sample. Start with a knit row then after you have done your sample you will see that your purl rows have a bobble at the beginning and end of the rows.Every bobble will tell you that you have knitted 2 Rows ok.When you sew your garment together join the bobbles no pulling/easing together.When picking up stitches at neck or button bands count the bobbles and do the sum easy. 
This is the reply to the stocking stitch problem


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

You need to KNIT the 1st and last stitch on the purl row.believe me.Do a 20 row sample. Start with a knit row then after you have done your sample you will see that your purl rows have a bobble at the beginning and end of the rows.Every bobble will tell you that you have knitted 2 Rows ok.When you sew your garment together join the bobbles no pulling/easing together.When picking up stitches at neck or button bands count the bobbles and do the sum easy. 
This is the reply to the stocking stitch problem


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Sahoo says sorry two large gins equal's 3 reply's. Can't
be bad.


----------



## crochettoday (Feb 18, 2013)

Weaving in the ends.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

sahoo said:


> You need to KNIT the 1st and last stitch on the purl row.believe me.Do a 20 row sample. Start with a knit row then after you have done your sample you will see that your purl rows have a bobble at the beginning and end of the rows.Every bobble will tell you that you have knitted 2 Rows ok.When you sew your garment together join the bobbles no pulling/easing together.When picking up stitches at neck or button bands count the bobbles and do the sum easy.
> This is the reply to the stocking stitch problem


Great tip, thank you.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been knitting about 60 years & never read a pattern before I decide to knit it - this sometimes causes a delay as I seek advice with a wip!

I am not interested in lacework but have done a little on baby items, no problem.

Problem areas are:

charts - I find it difficult to remember to read from left to right on wrong side rows!

when a pattern says "reverse shaping"

some designers I think are not knitters so their patterns, while lovely to look at can be very difficult to follow.

Biggest fear STEEKING I have done it once,successfully, scary & now need to to it again soon -getting anxious just thinking about it!!!!


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I found working a pattern with short rows difficult until I got used to it.


----------



## Rachael -Taylor (Aug 23, 2015)

Great topic. I would have to say definitely lace knitting for me. Even now, after 10 years of knitting, I only attempt simple lace patterns and then I usually end up having to undo rows because I have done something wrong.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

For me, it is choosing what to do next, yarns to choose, things like that. When I settle with a choice, so many others come to mind at the same time. 

My worst skill is sewing sleeves into the sweater so I started picking up the stitches at the armhole and knitting the sleeve right into the sweater. That is the only way I have been able to make the sleeve look properly fit in. Works for the patterns I choose. I expect there are patterns out there where that would not be an option.


----------



## redboat (Apr 24, 2013)

I have two that comes readily to mind. One is the understanding the patterns, not all are clearly written.
Then there are errors in the pattern and it takes me awhile to realize the mistake.
I have friends who are experienced knitters and can zero in on errors and even correct them. Comes with experience.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Time is of course a big problem! But as far as techniques go, double knit (because I started with a really challenging pattern--http://www.ravelry.com/projects/amoamarone/victorian-raffia) and lace because it is easy to make a mistake and not so easy to correct it (lifelines help")


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

bostonbean2 said:


> Reading or rather trying to interpret a pattern. Might be difficult since so many people are designing and writing patterns. That is my biggest problem. With YouTube techniques are no longer a problem for me.


Amen to this!!! I don't understand why it has to be so hard decipher a pattern. . . so frustrating!


----------

